# Attach dankung looped tubes to a natural wooden fork?



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi! is there any way I can attach some looped dankung tubes to a natural catty?


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Attach them to these forks if possible!

Thanks

Tristan Jones


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Lots of ways actually this is my new favorite, tabs are made from 107 rubber bands.



Traditional Leather tabs.





and paracord.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Drill a hole pull them through, loop them over pull tight....pull them through, stick a match stick in the loop pull them tight.


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks guys! You've helped me a lot!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Drill a hole pull them through, loop them over pull tight....pull them through, stick a match stick in the loop pull them tight.


I really like this method on naturals. Just make sure your holes are nice and smooth to prevent premature tube wear.


----------

